# What goes with witches?



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay, ask the experts (yes you are all experts in my eyes).

The Garden this year has a graveyard at one side, fence, gravestones, coffin, skeletons, the usual etc.. etc..

On the other side I have a FCG, a witch stirring her cauldron and maybe a small circle of witches flying in a circle on their broomsticks, however I am stuck for what else to add. I have thought of a few more static ghosts.

Apart from warlocks I can't think of what else to add at this side. I don't want to through in anything to make it look a mish mash, so I'm asking you guys for ideas.

Thanks SS


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

You could have witches "dancing" around a fire. 

Classic items around a witch...black cats and pumpkins.

Create a potions table, with assorted bottles of stuff, old books, etc


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Black cats, ravens, toads, rats, pumpkins, crystal balls, potions, or if you're REALLY cool flying monkeys and fluffy little dogs.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

"What goes with witches?"


Hmmmm ..... fava beans and a nice chianti?


LOL! 

Sorry, I couldn't resist.




.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

like others said , pumpkins (all size and all shapes and colors , you know those weird looking squash thing that looks like they have pimples ) , black cats , crows ,rats , mice spider , bugs in bottles , frogs /toads, i got a uge ugly toad (about 2-3 foot tall 3 years ago) got alot of kids talking....things that looks like witches have put a spell on ? had corn stalk (they sell them in markets in the fall ) hay bails to display your pumpkins on ....witches offering apples (real or fake display of apples) and cauldrons of candy(that you wont be eating of course , lollies on a string hanging or in the cauldrons next to the witch thats stirring the brew or giving apple cauldron diffrent size with bugs or other creatures in it mixes with candy...oh lets not forget spell books......those are things and ideas i have done myself 2 years ago....

fortune teller witch , crystall ball , tarot cards all sort of witch potion bottles , a flying witch ...you can get a few child size bluckies or buckys and make a large cage for them like forgotten kids the witches captured....

you can make small size ghost on stakes that are like holding hands and holding a jol bucket in the other hand like their trick or treating at the witches lair ? 

you can make pumpkin people that goes with the witches the ones i did wore fake carved pumpkin head and a body dressed in clothes that had halloween prints on the clothes like the man pumpkin had a tie with skulls on it , the lady had a skirt with jols and skulls on it , pumpkin scarcrows ......

just a few ideas


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

caged children 

candy houses 

caged animals 

The moon - they have to fly by this after all.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Potion jars and bottles, a dusty salt glaze pottery jug. An old rickety broom, flickering lantern.


----------

